
What Does Being a Fullstack Developer Mean in 2017? - 6farer
https://blog.qmo.io/what-does-being-a-fullstack-developer-mean-in-2017/
======
codr4life
What did it ever mean? We keep piling on these titles while lowering standards
when it comes to actual skills and experience. To me it felt like the full
stack developer title came with the money and the suits; a way to degrade the
developer role into something more resembling a janitor/secretary/butler; to
steal back some of the power. I know a few Unix commands, and I can set up a
database; but my real passion is writing better software; unfortunately,
that's barely part of the equation any more.

~~~
kdubb
I know what you mean. I used to like the concept of being able to handle
everything myself but then as time went on you realize there is more and more
to know and you cannot keep up in each area. Better to focus on your passion.

